# Sunnybrook Yoko



## Stacykins (Mar 27, 2012)

My Nigerian Dwarf doe, Sunnybrook Yoko, just had a date with Cedar Pond Farm Tractor George! I am very excited! If she took, this would be her first freshening. She was born May, 2011, so she is definitely ready! Her heats are very obvious, she is very vocal, flags a lot, and becomes desperate to get to George. If I let her out of her pasture, she makes a beeline for where George lives.

*So,* *if all goes well, then her projected due date in 145 days is March 8th!* Of course, I know it won't be that easy when it comes time to kid. I am sure she will adhere closely to the Doe's Secret Code of Honor!

These are pictures of Yoko (including a picture of her bits for future pooch test comparison) and the proud buck George!



















This was taken during one of her previous heats, which is why she has a little discharge. She has about 20 days between heats.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Very nice


----------



## Grannygoose (Sep 26, 2012)

Sunnybrook Yoko is a little BEAUTY! Now, that George Is stunning to me...beautiful color, and those eyes!!! Can't WAIT to see the babies!!! Keep us posted!


----------



## Stacykins (Mar 27, 2012)

Thanks!

I am so excited. Waiting a whole five months (or more if she didn't settle, but I will send in a blood sample in a month for testing, so I can know for sure) will certainly be difficult! I hope the kids have George's eyes, and Yoko's honey dappled coat. But I will be happy with whatever kids she brings into the world. I absolutely want to keep a daughter of hers! So I am already wishing for at least one pink :kidred:


----------



## Stacykins (Mar 27, 2012)

Yoko is almost two months in! And she already looks to be showing! I know it is early, but she looks rounder. She gets free choice grass hay and minerals, and a cup of grain in the evening. So I don't think she is getting larger in the sense she is getting fat. Or she just has a big rumen, hah.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

She's beautiful! I hope she took and has an easy kidding in March  I have to say....I LOVE the name Tractor George LOL!!! It's funny & cute! He's a hunk! It'll be fun to see what their babies look like.


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

George is adorable :laugh: Love his expression.


----------



## Stacykins (Mar 27, 2012)

Woodhavenfarm said:


> George is adorable :laugh: Love his expression.


George is such a lover! All he wants to do is be lavished with attention. But alas, his buck perfume is a little...strong! I still make sure to give his ears a good scratch and keep treats in my pockets for him!


----------



## Stacykins (Mar 27, 2012)

Just over halfway there! With pictures from today!


----------



## Stacykins (Mar 27, 2012)

20 days until her due date! She has begun building an udder! Squee!!!

She is such a wide load now! Pictures are proof, haha! I LOVE that I can feel her babies! I assume there are at least two in there, because I can feel them so far apart on her abdomen. 

I was 'playing' with one of her babies this morning! When I felt the kid flutter against my hand, I tapped back a few times when it stopped, and the kid would start up again! This went on for a while, it was awesome!


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

she's adorable


----------



## lovemykidds (Dec 24, 2012)

Hahaha I love the last pic, (angora?) crashing the pic lol!! She is cute!


----------



## Stacykins (Mar 27, 2012)

Yep! Bailey the Angora wanted a snack, too! But Yoko doesn't share with Bailey. She'll share with SuzQ, but not Bailey.


----------



## Frosty (Feb 13, 2010)

She is beautiful. Cannot wait to see the babies.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Yoko is beautiful !! I cant wait to see what she gives you 
She looks so precious sleeping in the picture with Bailey peeking in 
The buck is just gorgeous too , wow , they are going to be some
gorgeous looking kidds for sure !!


----------



## Stacykins (Mar 27, 2012)

Less than two weeks to go! I have my security camera now, and will set it up in the barn. I tested it already in the house, and it works like a charm! I'll be streaming it once I start getting desperate for sleep nearer kidding time. 

She was in need of extra love today. It was almost hard to go to work. She just kept nudging my hand for me to scratch her head and ears. Each time I stopped, she insisted I start again. A kid was doing flip flops in her belly, so maybe she was uncomfortable and confused, and at least getting love made it better.


----------

